# weapons blow gun and darts what the  range



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 2, 2012)

weapons blow gun and darts what the  range 

 explain i make blow guns and dart  there lot fun but lot of people can't get ide range  i shoot at 20 feet still hit target


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 2, 2012)

I think that you could probably hit a target at 20-30 feet easily enough. The question would be: why bother? I stick bigger needles in people all the time, and let me assure you that it ain't exactly disabling.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 2, 2012)

regular breath ones, or compressed air powered?

Breath I've got crap accuracy.   Compressed air, I can hit a man sized target at 50'. That's hit the target. Accuracy, isn't really there.


----------



## Chris Parker (Apr 3, 2012)

Up to 20 feet is considered the range for accuracy. Mainly as the darts themselves are very lightweight, and tend to get caught by the wind much beyond that, pulling them off target.


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 3, 2012)

Blacksword, who is it that you are planning on assassinating?  You've got a lot of threads on weaponry, it just sounds like you are fishing for the "right" weapon for a certain job...


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 3, 2012)

thank you all blow gun are fun man size target is good thought but i shoot at scarform head for practies at key point of the neck and back of neck and side head planning on assassinating no no no i dont brake the law but for surivila is good thank you all i might try 30 feet out side !


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 3, 2012)

i have over 22 weapons   certain job...  lololol only when conmy brake down maybe but i see not going to happen surivila only


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 3, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> thank you all blow gun are fun man size target is good thought but i shoot at scarform head for practies at key point of the neck and back of neck and side head planning on assassinating no no no i dont brake the law but for surivila is good thank you all i might try 30 feet out side !



I'm sorry, but this is just ridiculous. There is absolutely no way in hell you are going to do any significant injury to anybody by shooting a blowdart into any of these points. Utter nonsense. The only place you have any significant chance of inflicting a significant injury with a blowdart is the eye. Good luck with that.

Hollywood isn't real, Billy. Wake up.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 3, 2012)

Blowguns might work for small game hunting. If you can hit a human head, you might be able to hit a rabbit or squirrel. 
For actual use against a person, unless you have a super fast acting poison or sedative, I think it's more an irritant than useful.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 3, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Blowguns might work for small game hunting. If you can hit a human head, you might be able to hit a rabbit or squirrel.
> For actual use against a person, unless you have a super fast acting poison or sedative, I think it's more an irritant than useful.



Please believe me when I say there is no sedative that could be injected in this way that would work that quickly. If there were, we'd be using it instead of risking needle sticks putting IVs in people to sedate them in a reasonable time.
And frankly, I do not think a needle stick is going to be much of a distraction. Sure doesn't seem to distract them when I stick a MUCH larger needle into them...

Best (and I think only practical) use of a blowdart is to shoot small game. Even then, there are certainly better options for catching your dinner.


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 3, 2012)

well thanks but there place in human body that can stund and though the vuries at can caues death like basc of the skull in temple your right about the right but corner the eyes as called gate of eye


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 3, 2012)

how about fugla puff fish poison --  you said size of dart usely use  40 cal and use nail that cut though can's  and use hat pins usely biger  and carpit needles


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 3, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> how about fugla puff fish poison



Tetrodotoxin (which is found in virtually ALL pufferfish - would you like to see a picture of me holding a live one without dying?) has an onset of action of at LEAST 10 minutes. 

And of course, I'd like to know where you plan to get it from... :rofl:

As I said, Billy, Hollywood isn't real.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 3, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> well thanks  but there place in human body that can stund and though the vuries at can caues death  like basc of the skull  in temple  your right about the right but corner the eyes as caledl gate of eye



People survive with an eye cut out. I had one split once. (VERY! painful btw).  But not an insti-kill.  Probability of death is minimal, of incapacitation unlikely, of pissing off highly probable.



blackswordshinobi said:


> how about fugla puff fish poison




Fugu toxin isn't easily obtained, and isn't an insti-kill.  Cobra venom maybe, or other venomous snakes possibly, but obtaining it, keeping it fresh and potent, delivering it on target in an amount with sufficient strength to inflict damage.  Unlikely.

It's fantasy stuff. Historically speaking they weren't used as anti-personnel weapons.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blowgun

And I used to make them in shop class, and got in deep crap doing it.  LOL


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 3, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> well thanks but there place in human body that can stund and though the vuries at can caues death like basc of the skull in temple your right about the right but corner the eyes as called gate of eye



This is pure fantasy. You are not, under any circumstances, going to disable or kill a human with a blowdart in anything approaching a reasonable time. Your blowdart will never penetrate the human skull. Zero chance. And even if you get lucky and hit their eye, you will not kill them, nor is it likely to disable them. I can promise you that, from personal experience.
 All you can really count on doing with a blowdart is pissing them off.
Well, you can count on looking foolish too.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 3, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> how about fugla puff fish poison --  you said size of dart usely use  40 cal and use nail that cut though can's  and use hat pins usely biger  and carpit needles



Billy, you truely have no idea what you're talking about. The chances of you inflicting an injury with your toy blowgun that has a significant chance of killing or disabling a human is so close to zero as to make no difference.

Step away from your fantasy and join us in the real world, Billy.


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 3, 2012)

Tetrodotoxin if found in liver of puff fish ---some tiger fish have spin also that have Tetrodotoxin that kill in 10 to 20 sec some snake and spider also poision's there some tribies amozon use blow gun kill monkey's and wild bore use sider poision some asin country use cubra poision's Historically poision in shinobi practies!  

i am not trying make any one mad i am in Historically point a veiw only but do practies can happen by caues and effect!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 3, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> People survive with an eye cut out.



Why yes, I'm doing fine, thanks. 



Bob Hubbard said:


> obra venom maybe, or other venomous snakes possibly, but obtaining it, keeping it fresh and potent, delivering it on target in an amount with sufficient strength to inflict damage.  Unlikely.
> 
> It's fantasy stuff. Historically speaking they weren't used as anti-personnel weapons.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blowgun
> ...



Cobra venom is not really as dangerous as most people think. The dose required to kill an adult human is really quite high. In pure form, you're talking about injecting 5-7ml of venom. That is certainly more than you can smear on the tip of a blowdart. Same thing with rattlesnakes. As a matter of fact, most people bitten by cobras or rattlesnakes will survive just fine without treatment. In the US, only the diamondback and sidewinder will kill an adult human (barring the possibility of allergic reaction, of course). The vastly more common prairie rattler causes a lot of lcoal swelling, and can lead to lose of the limb (due to swelling affecting circulation) but it doesn't kill.

Truthfully, up until the last couple of years (when new antivenoms were introduced) people were often sicker, for longer, from the horse-serum-produced antivenoms.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 3, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> Tetrodotoxin *if* found in liver of puff fish ---some tiger fish have *spin* also that have Tetrodotoxin that kill in 10 to 20 sec some snake and spider also *poision*'s there some *tribies* *amozon* use blow gun kill monkey's and wild *bore* use *sider* *poision* some *asin* country use *cubra* *poision*'s Historically *poision* in shinobi *practies*



Billy, spellcheck.  Bold words are wrong.

Also, a monkey is quite smaller than a man. 
The Ninja's best poison was good old fashioned rust and a fear of tetanus.

Blowguns aren't weapons of war.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 3, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> Tetrodotoxin if found in liver of puff fish



Why yes it is. You got a lot of blowfish there, Billy?



blackswordshinobi said:


> ---some tiger fish have spin also that have Tetrodotoxin that kill in 10 to 20 sec some snake and spider also poision's there some tribies amozon use blow gun kill monkey's and wild bore use sider poision some asin country use cubra poision's Historically poision in shinobi practies



:BSmeter:

You're pegging the BS meter Billy.

I'm a diver. The most venomous fish are stonefish. The most common reaction to being stung by one is localized swelling and pain. It can rarely cause systemic symptoms (similar to a really bad case of the flu) and in a very few cases it's been known to cause tachycardia (which is unpleasant but not fatal) and headaches. 

Worse than any stonefish is the box jellyfish (which isn't really a fish). The mortality for box jellyfish stings (which, as with cobra bites, involves far more venom than your blowdart) is about 10-15%, if untreated. Nor is that small percentage of deaths going to occur in a timeframe that would make this a practical attack.

This is the real world, Billy. Not some Hollywood ninja fantasy.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 3, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> i am not trying make any one mad i am in Historically point a veiw only but do practies can happen by caues and effect!



This is, from a historical point of view, utter nonsense. You're actually in a fantasy point of view, Billy.


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 3, 2012)

one comment poisin hores blood and munewer still work to day but i know you gone to say  it all right  not here to juge or start fight


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 3, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> i am not trying make any one mad i am in Historically point a veiw only but do practies can happen by caues and effect!



What you are claiming 'historical' is not true. It's bull.


Also - STOP GOING BACK AND RE-EDITING YOUR POST TO REPLY TO REPLIES!  It screws up the flow of the conversation.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 3, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> one comment *poisin* *hores* blood and *munewer* still work to day but i know you gone to say  it all right  not here to *juge* or start fight



Bolded words are misspelled. Again.

I have no idea what Hores and munewer are.

Simple fact, blowguns aren't anti-person weapons, and the poison dart thing is a fantasy, not reality.


----------



## Cyriacus (Apr 4, 2012)

one comment poisin hores blood and munewer still work to day but i know you gone to say it all right not here to juge or start fight

One comment can poison a heroes blood, and... manure? Still works to this day, but I know youre going to say it, all right. Im not here to judge or start a fight.

Even when I translate it, that still doesnt make sense.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 4, 2012)

"horse blood and manure"?

goes back to using rust.  Anything that can cause an infection was to be feared, back when there were no antibiotics.  Today, they are in everything.


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 4, 2012)

Te trodotoxin *if* found in liver of puff fish ---some tiger fish have *spin* also that have Te trodotoxin that kill in 10 to 20 sec some snake and spider also poison&#8217;s there some *tribes* *Amazon* use blow gun kill monkey's and wild *bore* use *spider* *poison* some *Asian* country use *cobra* poison&#8217;s Historically *poison* in shinobi *practices*​


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 4, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> one comment poisin hores blood and munewer still work to day but i know you gone to say  it all right  not here to juge or start fight



If that means that horse blood and crap are poison, then yes, they are. Sort of. And if you get enough in you (which is absolutely NOT possible with your little toy blowdart) it could be bad. With the amounts you could put on a dart, you might, if your immune system didn't deal with it, get a nasty infection. Which you'd notice in a week or so. 

If horse blood were so toxic, Billy, we'd be seeing an awful lot of dead veterinarians...


----------



## Chris Parker (Apr 4, 2012)

Billy. 

The types of poisons said to be used are not what you're talking about here.

The application was not what you're talking about here.

The blowgun is an irritant at best.


----------

